# difference from a BS spin and a FS spin



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm having a tough time visualizing how this goes. can someone explain it?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

what do you mean?

imagine your doing a 180, you've go two possible ways you can spin.

a BS (backside spin) is, for someone whos regular in stance, a spin to the right(nose goes right/clockwise). YouTube - Late backside 180
so 90 degrees through the spin you are looking up mountain with your back to your landing.

Front side is the oppisite, you are looking down hill 90 degrees through your spin.

make any sense?
is that what you mean?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

here is a pic if it will help you visualize.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Basically, regardless of stance, whatever side of your body is facing DOWN the slope 90º through your spin. BS(back) and FS(chest).


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks all. helps me figure out what i need to eb working on


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

hope this doesnt confuse you, but boardslides go opposite just so you know. when your back is facing the end of a box that is a frontside. when your toes are facing the end of a box it is backside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

why do board slides go opposite


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Boardslides are defined by your direction of approach to the rail.

IF you approach the rail facing it, its a frontside boardslide.
IF you approach the rail with your back to it, it's a backside boardslide.

But if you think about it, it's the exact same concept for a spin, not opposite. Spins are defined by your direction of initiation to the spin (analogous to your direction of approach to the rail):

If you initiate your spin with your back to the landing, its a backside spin.
If you initiate your spin facing the landing, its a frontside spin.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

so if im a regular rider approaching a box head on what is it?

snowboardaddiction.com explains it as plainly as frontside means your back is facing downhill.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> so if im a regular rider approaching a box head on what is it?
> 
> snowboardaddiction.com explains it as plainly as frontside means your back is facing downhill.


Then I would say it's not the proper approach? I can reference people too, watch..

Jeremy Jones from the video 411- 1st Step describes the difference between boardslides by the APPROACH at which you begin on the rail. So who's right? Is it snowboardaddiction.com or is it Jeremy Jones? Or does it really friggin matter?

All I know is "frontside is when your back is facing downhill" is too damn confusing for beginners.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

The rail stuff isn't that complicated. It uses the exact same thing as the spins. If you do a front side spin to get on the box you are going to be doing a frontside trick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I ride regular, so my heal side would be front side and toe side would be back side?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

llneverfollowll said:


> I ride regular, so my heal side would be front side and toe side would be back side?


lol sorry for being repetitive, but I was reading through the post and i think i kept confusing my self to I posed as sanity check haha


----------

